# Neutering Aftercare



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

On Friday I'm taking Rokk in for a checkup, make sure he's as healthy as he seems, and to make an appointment to get his little boy parts removed. But before I decide on when to do it, I want to know what the aftercare of neutering entails. I'm going to be leaving for a few days in about two weeks, and if Rokk will need special care I may just wait until I'm back to get it done. I'd really appreciate some information from people who have had rats neutered! ^_^


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I want to get my boys neutered as well! I'm not sure there is much aftercare other than a bit of R&R but I do know that you have to keep your male separated for three weeks after the neuter if you are going to put him with females!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, I know about the three weeks  I'm just worried about leaving him if he's going to be needing any special care, but if he just basically has to take it easy it should be fine. He'll even get attention since my mom likes him, but if there's anything more to it I'd feel more comfortable doing it myself.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have just read that post operation infection is possible, and your vet should send you home with antibiotics. You might want to stick around to watch for signs of this!


----------



## crackerkorean (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats pretty much it. Not a whole lot to do on your end. I know when we got our first rat neutered he would just clean the area everyonce in a while. We weren't sent home with any antibiotics. Its probably better to get some though.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Antibiotics and pain meds (metacam) are what I insist on after any procedure.
Neuters usually heal very fast and that night and part of the next day they are usually quiet and often rest a lot. Then they usually bounce right back


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah I believe I'm going to insist that I get meds for my babies when I have them neutered! I only worry that they will miss those lil lumps! hehe


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I find my neutered boys are much more relaxed and happy than intact males. I doubt they miss their goolies. :lol:


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah.... I got the "Ok" from my boyfriend, and male friend......... lol ......... I'd have figured they'd be on Ostrich's side!!! Though I'm sure they'd be singing a different tune if they had to go under the knife .........LOL..........


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

My boys always come home acting like absolutely NOTHING happened to them! I have all of my rats neutered and spayed, and they're much calmer and happier afterward. Like Lilspaz, I always get antibiotics and Metacam after any surgery - along with that, after the surgery my vet gives them an injection of Buprenex, which is a pain medication.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

mario was neutered today. i wasn't sure about it but as a lone rescue without being able to interact with the girls i felt it was the right thing to do. i was worried that i am all he has in the world right now and if anything happened to me he'd be alone. so neutering was the answer so he can be play mates with the girls. my vet didn't send me home with meds...now i worry : / 

he seems fine, a little dazed and sat on my shoulder for ages when i gave him a cuddle. his bits look painful though, but things heal fast. i love my boy. he seems in no discomfort or pain.

he is in his usual squishy hammock and i am going to give him some yummy food tomorrow for being such a brave little soldier!

good luck with your boy!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

We went to the vet today, and she gave Rokk a clean bill of health, and said he was a wonderful little boy  He is scheduled to lose his googlies next Friday, and the vet assured me that other than rest, antibiotics and a little pain medication, there wasn't much more to it than that, and he should bounce right back.

I do have a question though. I know I need to wait 3 weeks after the neutering before he can be housed with the girls, but do I need to wait that long to begin the intros? Or can I start those after a couple of weeks?


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

i was wondering this too. i know that under supervision they could be ok but who's to know...he could jump one of them in the blink of an eye!!!!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Personally, I would wait the full three weeks.

If he gets in his head to try, you won't be able to stop him.

And if there's still viable sperm...


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a question pertaining to this as well.


Jake just got back from his operation and his stitches look a little on the yucky side, green oozing stuff. How would I go about cleaning it?


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

That sort of thing usually merits a doctor visit. At the hospital, we see a lot of people who think they can fix things themselves... and it is almost ALWAYS a bad idea. :? 

BTW - I know that is not what you are doing/saying... I just started a tangent. Sorry!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Ahh, okay, I will definitely wait the 3 weeks then. I wasn't sure if that time frame was more for the healing of the wound. There's no way I'm going to chance an "oops" litter!

And Vixie, I would at least call the vet and ask, if not just take him back in.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Vixie said:


> I have a question pertaining to this as well.
> 
> 
> Jake just got back from his operation and his stitches look a little on the yucky side, green oozing stuff. How would I go about cleaning it?


Oh dear, did you get antibiotics for after his neuter? If he doesn't have abs sounds like you need to go back and get some from your vet.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

You can never go wrong with some good abs!


----------

